# AMD Radeon HD 6000-series GPU Shots Leaked



## topgear (Sep 9, 2010)

The first peek at the next-generation AMD graphics offerings.

AMD will be back on the GPU offensive this fall with new offerings. According to DigiTimes, Radeon HD 6000-series will launch first with the HD 6700, which will replace the market currently occupied by the Radeon HD 5770 and 5750.

While AMD's exact launch plans are still unknown, today we get to see some supposed leaks thanks to Chinese source Chiphell. Posted on the forums are pictures of Cayman and Caicos engineering samples, which are believed to be the "Cayman XT" Radeon HD 6870.


*media.bestofmicro.com/radeon-6000,B-E-260906-13.jpg

The other card is presumably Caicos, which could be part of the Radeon HD 6300 series for entry-level or HTPC. This example has 1GB DDR3 64-bit memory, with a core clocked at 650 MHz and memory at 800 MHz.


*media.bestofmicro.com/radeon-6000,B-F-260907-13.jpg

This is what the chip looks like, and it supposedly scores P17xx in 3D Mark Vantage, which compares to the P12xx to P13xx range on the HD 5450.

*media.bestofmicro.com/radeon-6000,B-G-260908-13.jpg

(Images from ChipHell via VR-Zone.)

Source


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 9, 2010)

Waiting for the Rs. 4000 GPU to return. Currently there are no good GPUs below 5670 which is priced at over 5k


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 9, 2010)

wow didn't know 6 series was in the cards..hmm so does this mean that 5 series cards prices will fall?


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2010)

Yep, after the release of 6 series cards 5xxx series prices will reduce for sure and don't forget that nvidia is also preparing their cheap ( upto Rs. 8k  ) Dx11 gpus - once again the completion is going to be very interesting.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2010)

who will come first in market?
gts 450?
or 6xxx?


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 10, 2010)

^^^ GTS450 is coming in a week. 67XX series in november.


_


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 10, 2010)

The competition will be surely tough.At least Nvidia may also be creating some big...

 BTW,nice pics.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 11, 2010)

that card looks cooooolllll


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 11, 2010)

looks like nvidia's gonna get a whipping


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 12, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> looks like nvidia's gonna get a whipping



Well,I heard that Nividia is also planning for some big release secretly///Let's see...


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 12, 2010)

ITs kind of cycle now a days. No manufacturer gets upper hand for long.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Sep 12, 2010)

guys check out newegg website they launched gts 450 for $129.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 12, 2010)

^^
wtf???
for just $129


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2010)

yep, the price looks very good butI doubt if we can get it at that price - in here it may cost as high as 8k but things will go very interesting for sure with release of 6xxx series for sure.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 13, 2010)

i wish we get the same price hare...


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2010)

It's a shame that these names don't make it to the production versions.

We all know that AMD/ATI is prepping the next generation of its GPU, which will likely come to market as the Radeon HD 6000 series.


While AMD has yet to make any of it official, there are already leaked details and some potential specs floating around the internet. Thanks to Chinese sources, we may have some details on the successor to the Radeon HD 5770, known as "Barts".


TechPowerUp has been keeping an eye on what's posted on Chinese site ChipHell, and has pictures of what could be the XT version of Barts.


*media.bestofmicro.com/amd-ati-barts,D-B-262271-13.jpg

*media.bestofmicro.com/amd-ati-barts,D-C-262272-13.jpg


Perhaps even more interesting is this presentation slide that AMD shared with one of its partners.


*media.bestofmicro.com/amd-ati-barts,D-A-262270-13.jpg

Source


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2010)

its good to see that it features 256b of memorywidth


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the Barts Pro is going to replace the HD5750/HD5770
and Barts XT is going to replace HD5770/HD5830.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2010)

yea it think so too
and the price would rise too or each card....let say by 2-3k each


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2010)

yep, the prices would be higher first but the release of Bart Xt and pro will also reduce the market price of HD5750 and HD5770.


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2010)

*AMD Radeon HD 6700: "Twice the Horsepower"*

AMD hasn't officially announced anything with regards to the next generation Radeon HD series. We know it's coming, but there's no official word on models, specifications or clock speeds yet.


What we do have are potential leaks and the speculation that comes with all of that. This chart has been leaked from two different sources showing the performance leap that will come from the Radeon HD 6700 "Barts" series. It's all unconfirmed, but we certainly hope that they're true, given the claims of significant performance improvements.

The chart below comes from Napoleon of ChipHell fame.

*media.bestofmicro.com/,Y-Y-263050-3.jpg

Source


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2010)

so 6770 better than 5850
then the price would be 15k or something


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2010)

HD6850 and HD6870 is going to be released today.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2010)

cool
any idea about their pricing?


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2010)

^^ 180$ and 240$ respectively.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2010)

But we to wait at least two or three months and the price will much higher like 11K and 15K respectively cos we this is India.....


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2010)

from now on redirect all your HD6850 and HD6870 queries in this thread.

*AMD Radeon HD 6870 And 6850 Benchmark Review*


----------

